# Iroko exterior



## GrahamIreland (5 Jan 2019)

Hi I'm finishing some iroko for a bench outdoors. I previously used Polly x oil and was nice subtle finish.

What is typically used, ?

Thanks


----------



## GrahamIreland (5 Jan 2019)

I've got several options..


----------



## GrahamIreland (5 Jan 2019)

Ronseal..


----------



## GrahamIreland (7 Jan 2019)

I went with the Oslo uv protection exterior, and straight away it looked like the right stuff.

very subtle colour change, but really slow to dry!

2 days later.


----------



## GrahamIreland (13 Jan 2019)

Update: The drying time of this has been about 5 - 7 days.

I must have put too thick a layer on, just fyi.


----------



## Marineboy (13 Jan 2019)

The trick with Osmo is to apply it liberally and then wipe off the excess no more than 15 minutes later.


----------



## ColeyS1 (13 Jan 2019)

Degrease iroko first with meths 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GrahamIreland (19 Jan 2019)

It's now been 12 days and the iroko boards are still tacky in spots. One board, fair enough I gave it a more generous coat, the others were as thin as I could go.

Must be something to do with iroko being dense/oily wood anyway.

Hopefully will cure.


----------



## ColeyS1 (20 Jan 2019)

Did you see the post where I mentioned meths ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith 66 (26 Jan 2019)

Im my trade as a boatbuilder i used a lot of iroko, i am always surprised at the number of people who say it is an oily timber. Now Teak is oily but Iroko? maybe if its freshly felled or unseasoned but all the Iroko i ever used was dry & far from oily. Its one of the dustiest timbers to machine & the dust is really nasty. Putting a rough sawn board through the thicknesser without extraction the dust comes off like smoke, I always used a respirator! Finishing i have always just sanded down to 240 grit with the random orbital & on went the varnish first coat thinned down, never had any problems.
If using modern micro porous finishes such as Johnstones woodstain or sadolin i have found that they simply refuse to dry indoors when applied to Iroko. A rowing boat which i did this way some years back was still sticky after 4 days, I put her outside in the sun & wind & the stuff dried as quickly as on any other timber. I have done several similar boats since with same result but I dont think this this is anything to do with supposed oil in the timber. Thats my experience anyway!


----------



## katellwood (27 Jan 2019)

Osmo do an extra thin oil for dense tropical timbers such as Iroko 

https://www.osmouk.com/sitechaptern.cfm ... 1&page=337


----------

